# How old is too old for snowboarding?



## H2O(s) (Dec 4, 2009)

There is no age to hang it up. However long your body holds up is however long you can ride.


----------



## krazykunuck (Feb 18, 2010)

word

10char


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

anyone over 30 should just stick to skiing

snowboarding is about doing what you want and not listening to old people!


----------



## Cavman (Mar 1, 2010)

*Be careful*

Age catches you up quick. Based on what you are saying you're about half way through "your life", before long you will be an OLD Person.

Bite me, I was skateboarding in the 70's and I snowboard now.... I don't feel my age and can board from first lift to last including night boarding.:laugh:


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

shortienolegs said:


> My questions pretty much sum it up.
> What is the consensus for someone to hang it up?


What is the consensus for someone to buy a scooter chair?


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

I will stop when I am 6 feet under.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

legallyillegal said:


> anyone over 30 should just stick to skiing
> 
> snowboarding is about doing what you want and not listening to old people!


Fuck you fucky!!! :laugh:


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

too old is what ever age you decide it is .. and youre always right


----------



## The_Guchi (Nov 1, 2009)

there is an instructor at brundage mountain that is 90 and got his level 3 like 5 years ago @85


----------



## gjsnowboarder (Sep 1, 2009)

Plan to ride till I die. And what is this bullshit about being over 30 being to old? Shit there was a guy in Sunlight a number of years back that was over 90 and still cruising on a board. He's my hero.

Julian Vogt

and for the older rider's I even found a website dedicated to you.

http://www.graysontrays.com/profiles.php


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

gjsnowboarder said:


> Plan to ride till I die. And what is this bullshit about being over 30 being to old?


Sarcasm.

Grays on Trays is nice, I boarded with the admin once in Northern Michigan. It's a bit dry and humorless there, but if you want your questions answered straight up without the sarcasm, it's the place to go. They're VERY supportive.


----------



## tooscoops (Aug 17, 2007)

i'm getting close to my 30's... good thing i am so damn immature i feel like my wife should go to jail when she touches my no no place.

ride till it hurts too much. then, go straight to apres. until your liver hurts too much. then, go straight to hot tubs. (unless you have bladder control problems)


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2010)

My snowboard coach is turning 67
These are his certifications:
Lv. 2 Snowboarder
Lv.2 Skiier
Snowboard evaluator
Ski evaluator
Snowboarding Race Coach.

I plan on being just like him when I'm old and wrinkly


----------



## ranger5oh (Feb 6, 2010)

Damn... im over the limit! Im 31. I guess I should hang it up 

All you young guys, just wait... one day you are 20, and in the blink of an eye, you will be 30. Best part is, you dont really act much different at 30, you just take longer to recover from drinking and falls.


----------



## Cavman (Mar 1, 2010)

*All froth and foam*

Having just spent almost 2 weeks boarding overseas with some eary 20 somethings lads, I noticed a few things.

1. Yes, they can stack harder and do bounce better. Makes for some interesting sights. I prefer to board at 85% and stay upright and un-bruised.
2. They can drink as much as us but usually throw up or get into fights. Us oldies just giggle like shit when we drink too much and then have another beer and try and chat up the barmaid.
3. They are LATE risers..... We are up at sparrows fart to be waiting for the lift to start and they are still snoozing off the beer from the previous night..... No stamina thats what I say. :cheeky4::cheeky4::cheeky4::cheeky4:


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2010)

I have seen old folks on snowboards (and by old I mean in their 60s at least). They were rockin the retro neon one-piece 80's gear!


----------



## krazykunuck (Feb 18, 2010)

Cavman said:


> Having just spent almost 2 weeks boarding overseas with some eary 20 somethings lads, I noticed a few things.
> 
> 1. Yes, they can stack harder and do bounce better. Makes for some interesting sights. I prefer to board at 85% and stay upright and un-bruised.
> 2. They can drink as much as us but usually throw up or get into fights. Us oldies just giggle like shit when we drink too much and then have another beer and try and chat up the barmaid.
> 3. They are LATE risers..... We are up at sparrows fart to be waiting for the lift to start and they are still snoozing off the beer from the previous night..... No stamina thats what I say. :cheeky4::cheeky4::cheeky4::cheeky4:




this is so true, however you gotta admit some days you'd love to be twenty again for the bouncing back after a fall.


----------



## shreduction (Mar 11, 2010)

this thread is classic. I was asking my buddy this same question the other day lol... I guess if you got love for it keep at it!!! I would love to see a old timer rip through the park and steeze out some tricks. im 24 so hopefully ill still be riding after 30 and show some jib kids up..


----------



## Cavman (Mar 1, 2010)

*From the above link*

The guy said 

"I feel the same as I did when I was 25 -- except I have more money." 

How true is that. I just forked out some serious cash on a 2011 K2 board and bindings. I have more pants and jackets than I need. (Just bought another Burton jacket 30mins ago online) Women buys shoes, I buy boarding gear. I fly to different countries to board both northern and southern hemispheres to maximise my snow time. I couldn't do that in my 20's 

If I was to get on a set of roller blades or a skate board at my age I would get told to grow up. But on a snowboard, it is like riding a motorbike. There is a fraternity that is about boarding not about the people. If you board you understand. If you only ski, you will never understand. :laugh::laugh:

I do envy the younger guys though, they are having a great time now and still have all of this come.

:laugh:


----------



## krazykunuck (Feb 18, 2010)

this thread has sticky potential if things go the way they are going.


yep more money and still enjoying this sport is surely something great


----------



## ranger5oh (Feb 6, 2010)

It also helps that with snowboarding you can cover yourself up from head to toe, and noone can really tell how old you are anyway 

I will probably board until I physically cant do it anymore. Once I have kids, I plan on teaching them too


----------



## shreduction (Mar 11, 2010)

totally understand what you guys are saying. My knees will probably give way before I actually wanna stop riding lol.. Soooo duck footed lol. But ya that feeling after getting off the lift and strapping up will never go away. Or just looking down the hill with your buddies knowing your about to shred hard...awwwww gotta love it!!


----------



## Straick (Feb 28, 2010)

There are only two things that make you too old to ride.
Number 1:You're dead.
Number 2:Look at number one. 

Ultimately, it all comes down to each persons individual choice.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2010)

Damn... after reading this thread, I feel like I missed out on a bit. I didn't start boarding until my mid 20s. :laugh:

I'll definitely keep on going as long as I am physically able to though!


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

I didn't start boarding until my 20's also but that was about 1993. I wish I got into it sooner or lived closer to a mountain. I didn't really hang out with anyone that went skiing or snowboarding when I was in my teens. If I stuck with it consistently I'd be a lot better than I am now at 37. But I do have more money to travel but also a lot more responsibilities. I'll be riding for a while until my legs give out. I've had shoulder seperations, elbow dislocation and stitches from crashing into a tree. And that's when I was riding well...lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2010)

$yen said:


> Damn... after reading this thread, I feel like I missed out on a bit. I didn't start boarding until my mid 20s. :laugh:
> 
> I'll definitely keep on going as long as I am physically able to though!


You got 10 years ahead of me. I didn't start boarding till I was 34, and that was 10 years ago.
I'm now starting to ride park. I think I'm nuts!


----------



## WhistlerBound (Aug 24, 2008)

shortienolegs said:


> You got 10 years ahead of me. I didn't start boarding till I was 34, and that was 10 years ago.


Young'un. I've got a few years on you, I didn't start until my early 40's.


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

I'm 40 and have no plans on quitting anytime soon. I'll ride till I can't anymore, same with wakeboarding. As long as my knees and hips hold up, it's all good


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2010)

shortienolegs said:


> You got 10 years ahead of me. I didn't start boarding till I was 34, and that was 10 years ago.
> I'm now starting to ride park. I think I'm nuts!


That's awesome! I'm more of a freerider myself. I think that if I start messing with rails and stuff like that, I'll definitely start racking up the injuries. Who knows what the future holds though...


----------



## cmb (Jan 17, 2010)

i am 36 and i dont plan on quiting anytime soon. i play ice hockey also to keep me somewhat in shape for doing other things.


----------



## Brimstone (Sep 28, 2009)

I am 40 years old and I have been snowboarding for 20 years. It takes a lot more effort now that it did when I was in my 20s. If I let myself get out of shape when boarding season rolls around it kills me. I stay pretty active year round, but I really have to make a conscious effort to keep my legs in shape during the off season. I still rip it up pretty hard, but when I get hurt the recovery is a little longer. I don't have any plans on giving it up any time soon. :cheeky4:


----------



## RickyBobby (Dec 18, 2009)

Too old? Please, come cry on my shoulder.

I'm 57, went to Powder Mtn in feb and just got back from Jackson Hole. I don't have a skiing background, but have been riding since 1995. I feel like I'm still improving and having more fun than ever. It's all good!

Off season I surf and kitesurf, so i'm able to remain active fairly often.

Too old? I feel as if I'm nowhere near having to even think about that. 


RB


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2010)

Brimstone said:


> but when I get hurt the recovery is a little longer. I don't have any plans on giving it up any time soon. :cheeky4:


Bingo. it does take longer to recover from the wear and tear.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

RickyBobby said:


> Too old? Please, come cry on my shoulder.I'm 57,


Rock on, man. I'm 35, and can only *hope* to be that active at 57!


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2010)

40 years and six kids later I decided to take up boarding and am loving it! Use it or lose it!


----------



## TripleToe81 (Mar 22, 2010)

newbie girl here, I'm 28 years old and I just took up snowboarding early last month (despite having a small hill/venue 5 mins from my place and been living there two years now too). I do stay active throughout the year by figure skating and going to the gym and yoga. Although the first few times riding were still rough on the tailbone :laugh:. I have fallen and landed in weird twisted positions and came out relatively unscathed, didn't pull anything so i guess the flexibility was put to good use :thumbsup:

I am sad I started too late and now the season's over, but I'm looking forward to taking a few lessons next season and getting better. Hubby got me my setup although he said that was it for birthday and christmas this year  anywayz all the more reason for me to love winter now than looking forward to a good powder day and going out to ride


----------



## Cavman (Mar 1, 2010)

TripleToe, 

You haven't started too late. I was 44 when I started. Yeah I didn't bounce as well as the young ones, but then again I was trying to pull massive 360's in my first week either.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2010)

I'm 34 having the best season ever
When I was at ABasin I saw a guy in his 50's killing it, Doing butters jibbing switch, I only hope to be that good at that age.


----------



## Cavman (Mar 1, 2010)

You got 16 years to get up to his standard hahaha


----------



## clubmyke (Jan 21, 2010)

All age is how many times you have been around the sun. All old age is the inability or lack of willingness to change when you can.

I am 45 and snowboard, surf, wakeboard, waksurf, and go out with much younger women (and I dont pay).

Clean living and staying in shape pays off.


----------



## Cavman (Mar 1, 2010)

Seriously ripped. Well done.

I would kill for a BMI as low as yours. I gym and run daily, I eat healthy and I fight the daily fight against the waist line... never win, never lose... it is a dead heat, but I refuse to surrender. haha

The only time I ever get slimmed down on the waist is after 11days straight on the snow hahaha


----------



## clubmyke (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks. 

Very, very clean diet and HIT cardio (drop saddle spin at anerobic treshhold) does wonders.


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

hey do you actually have like an outline of your diet and hit cardio??? 
My girlfriend said eww gross.. but she is an idiot, lol your body is very well conditioned......

I've been eating grilled chicken salad with no dressing for like 3 weeks now... and working out 4 times a week.


----------



## clubmyke (Jan 21, 2010)

its pretty involved - way to difficult to explain (its would take about 3-4 pages)

i found out what works for me. I have tried alot of different ways and the low fat, equal protein and carbs work well and i will vary my calories (anywhere from 1800 to 6000).

I would suggest a couple things.
-bill phillps body for life - its a really good place to start (though i prefer met-rx over myoplex)
-once you hit a wall - find a guy that is your age / build and the way you want to look and ask him what he is doing in terms of diet.

te really funny thing is the more ripped you get - the bigger you will look (ie when i am 170lbs @ 5'11" people guess my weight at 200lbs...)


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm 185 and you look bigger than me, which is pissing me off lol, but I hide weight pretty well. I'd just rather rip the shirt off and yell BAM periodically during the day.


----------



## clubmyke (Jan 21, 2010)

its really kinda funny. what happens is you get water retention inside the muscle vs. outside. so at 170lbs my biceps are close to 21" vs 19" at 180lb. 

When the v-shape (small waist) occurs, it makes everything look bigger (back/traps/lats looks huge).

the biggest problem is trying to stay warm when its cold and on eating clean (100%).


----------



## Kesserendrel (Mar 23, 2010)

I'm 29 and I just started. I was probably the best 6 year-old skier in Missouri, but that was when I peaked. I skied in 2006 for the first time since 1997, then tore my ACL that summer. Got on a snowboard for the first time on March 2. Did three runs on the bunny slope at Bridger, then went up to mid-mountain. My last trip was Tuesday and I rode mostly ungroomed blues. Bought a board that night. I am in substantially better shape than when I was 19, and the idea that you all of a sudden wind up old is absurd.

"If you didn't know how old you were, how old would you be?" --the great Satchel Paige, oldest MLB rookie at 42, pitched his last three (scoreless) innings as a stunt at at 59.


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

Last Sunday my wife and I got to chatting about how old we'd get before we decide to quit snowboarding. We were waiting in line at the lifts and someone else just so happen to ride with us on the lift. He was this older gentleman, nice guy and very friendly. He pretty much told me he can both snowboard and ski. 

He says he's been snowboarding for the last 15yrs and he is 67 yrs old! He doesn't plan on quitting anytime soon and from the looks of it, I'm pretty sure he'll still ride even beyond 70yrs old!


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

I hope it's snowboarding that kills me.



Or an alien. That would be cool too.


----------



## TripleToe81 (Mar 22, 2010)

My friend and I are 28 and we just started this season. So we were in line for the tow rope on the bunny hill around the 3rd time we went and there was this lady in her mid or late 40s in front of us. We complimented how good she was (of course at this point everything impressed us lol) because she made the tow rope look so effortless and also she could do falling leaf. she also told us said, "girls, i just started in october and i've lost more weight doing this for a few months than all year at the gym".  

Not that i need to lose any more weight but good to know for those who are getting bored with the regular gym grind.


----------



## Lstarrasl (Mar 26, 2010)

legallyillegal said:


> anyone over 30 should just stick to skiing
> 
> snowboarding is about doing what you want and not listening to old people!




haha The day you beat me down the mountain, is the day I switch to skiiing.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

51 and last weekend, launched and stomped a 20 drop several times, a couple of wind lips, ripped a few moguls runs and straight air grabs in the little park...looking forward to 3-4 more times out before the end of the season. btw riding with my 23 yr old son who was toast at 2pm and quit, while I continued on to my mogul runs and ended the last 2 cruiser runs riding switch.

about a month ago ate shit off a wind lip.


----------



## clubmyke (Jan 21, 2010)

I am going to shread till I am dead !!!


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

When my kids can pass me I'll retire.


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

wrathfuldeity said:


> about a month ago ate shit off a wind lip.


That looks like it's going to hurt...

I'm 37, still going strong. I work out 5-6 times a week (unless I am riding). I think keeping fit is more important than age when it comes to riding.


----------



## RVM (Jan 31, 2007)

31 on May 30 this year and I'm riding better now than I ever have before and plan to continue progressing until I die. 

I've seen people with no legs skiing and snowboarding. Also seen people with majorly fucked up backs using these body braces to hold their entire core stable on boards and skis.

There are only two reasons not to ride:
1. You tell yourself you can't ride and you'll always be 100% correct if you do.
2. You're dead.

I saw a kid with down's syndrome bombing some runs in Tahoe last weekend.

NO EXCUSES! NO FEAR!


----------



## RVM (Jan 31, 2007)

Quoted for truth.

I started back in the gym with a powerlifting routine (very heavy squats, deads, presses) and that made a *significant* difference. Being able to squat a few hundred pounds has a huge impact on your riding, so much so that other people will notice almost right away.

I don't know why I ever slacked off in the gym. I won't ever do that again. It enables me to do the things I want to do with ease.




Zee said:


> I work out 5-6 times a week (unless I am riding). I think keeping fit is more important than age when it comes to riding.


----------



## RVM (Jan 31, 2007)

I am about to be 31 and I've noticed the beginnings of the same thing. It's more work to stay in good shape than it used to be and I'm having to be a lot more careful about getting cardio in than I used to. 5 years ago I didn't have to do hardly any cardio at all to keep the fat percentage down. All I needed to do was lift big weights and I was set. Now, lifting weights isn't enough anymore.

I also have noticed a slower recovery from injuries as well. Best to avoid them altogether at this point.






Snowolf said:


> 44 and have no plans on giving it up anytime soon. I have noticed though that as each year goes by, I need to work a little harder staying active and fit. You seem to get out of shape easier through inactivity quicker as you get older. I have backed off on hitting rails and going big off of jumps as injuries take a little longer to heal. Also, the knees get achy after a few big landings and I would rather ride more by riding a little differently.


----------



## 209Cali (Jan 11, 2010)

Sam I Am said:


> I hope it's snowboarding that kills me.
> 
> 
> 
> Or an alien. That would be cool too.


lol!

10char


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Not giving up on riding, but I'm going to try skiing, daughter has been mostly skiing this year has been after me to give it a try, her old set of skis are a perfect size for me and was at the thrift store today and happened to try on a hardly used pair of 2 year old ski boots...they fit like slippers so took them home.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Psi-Man said:


> When my kids can pass me I'll retire.


No way, that's when it gets fun...that's when they then try to get you to do things you wouldn't imagine. And the past two times they have driven and I get to have a beer and take a nap while going home...its really the greatest after a good day of riding.:thumbsup:


----------



## RVM (Jan 31, 2007)

Body for Life is good stuff. I read that when it first came out around my senior year in high school. Well written.

You just gotta get past the parts where he's trying to sell you his supplements. Otherwise lots of solid advice.

clubmyke, you're ripped dude. I don't look like that now and I'm 30 and in decent shape. I need to work harder and be more disciplined about my diet.





clubmyke said:


> its pretty involved - way to difficult to explain (its would take about 3-4 pages)
> 
> i found out what works for me. I have tried alot of different ways and the low fat, equal protein and carbs work well and i will vary my calories (anywhere from 1800 to 6000).
> 
> ...


----------



## TripleToe81 (Mar 22, 2010)

I might be preggy when riding season starts up again this year, as hubby and i want to try for a baby this fall. (i'm 28). but hubby said all the more reason to keep fit after the baby comes out, to lose the baby weight AND get ready for the following riding season after that :laugh: He'll just have to go snowboarding by himself while I'm out of commission next season. lol.


----------

